# 1969 GTO Frame Mounts / Right or Left Side?



## Cadillaclady (Apr 25, 2012)

Is there a right and left side on a 1969 Pontiac GTO engine mount frame bracket (frame mount)? If so, is the taller one on the right or left side? I'm assuming they got mixed up during restoration. The front of the oil pan is now resting on the center link and one side of the motor mount after installation of the motor is sitting about 1/4" above the frame mount. Any one got a clue? 

Read more: Pontiac GTO Questions including "What is the firing order for a 1999 Pontiac Grand Am 3.4L"


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If I recall when I installed mine (NAPA ones) one was stamped R one was stamped L. Did you install them backwards possibly?


----------



## Cadillaclady (Apr 25, 2012)

*69 GTO Frame Mounts*

That's what we were thinking. I know one is taller than the other. Was wondering if anyone could remember which is which. Mine are the originals, never noticed stamping when we reinstalled. Hoping to avoid pulling the motor again if I don't need to (especially if their on the right side. If it's not the mounts...still can't undertand why the oil pain is resting on the center link. Even changed motor mounts to the poly's from Butler Performance


----------



## docbaja (May 23, 2012)

Dont know if you have resolved this issue of left or right, but I have found that they will only go on one way... The taller of the frame mounts should be on the drivers side of the cross member. It has a smaller 3 bolt pattern then the pass. side (shorter mount) . The shorter mount will not line up with the holes on the left side of the cross member. Hope this helps!!


----------

